# Arborvitae topping?



## fastbub (Sep 28, 2007)

I had a customer that wanted me to reduce the height of the Arbs. around his patio for a better view from his 2nd story window. These were about 20 ft in height and wanted about 5 feet off. I could see they had been topped once before I would guess several years ago. What are the ill affects of this practice? I don't think it is good for them and I think that it is a poor choice to top for a "view" of your backyard. Also they are his and if I don't do the work, 800 other guys around here will. What is the best thing to do here?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Sep 28, 2007)

Do it. I would. Not exactly the best for the trees, but a hedge is a hedge.


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 28, 2007)

Do it! Makes them look funny from up above but it doesn't do any harm to the tree. I am not for doing anything a customer ask but in this case I would cut where he wants. While your at it offer to replace them with something that won't block his view in the future. Or something that takes better to topping.


----------



## lawmart (Sep 28, 2007)

As mr boston says a hedge is a hedge, Just make sure that the home onwer knows that he will be looking at wood on top for quite a few years till they grow back. Time depending on your location. (lat.)
I have a few hedges where i walk on top to trim them. form doing this same thing quite afew years ago.
I just make sure that we tell them to water them alot when we take that much off.

Lawmart play safe


----------



## FELLOUTOFMYTREE (Oct 6, 2007)

arborvite was made to get a haircut:chainsawguy: :yoyo:


----------

